# "Ford Driven"



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I like this slogan, but it's easy to make fun of too.

Are the Bucks "Ford Driven" because they are broke down and often injured and unable to go?

Seriously though I hope T.J. is able to come back and prove he can ball in the NBA. I hope he finds his shot as well.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> I like this slogan, but it's easy to make fun of too.
> 
> Are the Bucks "Ford Driven" because they are broke down and often injured and unable to go?
> 
> Seriously though I hope T.J. is able to come back and prove he can ball in the NBA. I hope he finds his shot as well.


its definitely time to change the slogan; the problem is that it will probably hinge on who we draft #1... for example, if we draft bogut, i would nominate a change to "the thunder from down under" because the bucks are no longer "ford driven".


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

hirschmanz said:


> its definitely time to change the slogan; the problem is that it will probably hinge on who we draft #1... for example, if we draft bogut, i would nominate a change to "the thunder from down under" because the bucks are no longer "ford driven".


I had a poll and stuff about 2 months ago, and we changed it to "Redd Alert", but it never was changed.....

I think we will wait until after the draft, and Free Agency to make a new one.......


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

You'll need to have something to do with Australia/Bogut in it

Let me have a think, hmm

"_Boguts Bucks going to the playoffs"

"The Down Under Wonder leading Milwaukee to the playoffs"

_Sorry, I'm horrible at slogans


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Kruser said:


> You'll need to have something to do with Australia/Bogut in it
> 
> Let me have a think, hmm
> 
> ...


No you are great.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

They will be Flip Driven.....


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought "Ford Driven" was funny as well. Because Ford's are famous for breaking down. And TJ is also sadly broken down for now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What are you talking about? I had a 1989 Ford Taurus in High School until 2001 when my parents forced me to get rid of it because the power steering was so ineffective it was almost like a day at the gym after driving it for an hour. But it never broke down! Hey, at least we aren't "Ford Tough"

How about this slogan... "Drafting White Guys #1 since 1977"


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Hows about...

"Boguts a chump, and Redd is the real reason this team will ever become anything"


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Or

Bucks > Lakers


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

The bucks were worse then the Lakers even when the Lakers had a god awfull season, not to mention when we were winning championships, you were bascially (except for the 00-01 season) just getting in the playoffs or not even making it at all. Needless to say, i dont want to start some form of Laker/Bucks beef, i have enough beefs on this board and the bucks have some players i really like 

Ford
Redd
Mason

So can't we all, just get along.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

LakerLunatic said:


> So can't we all, just get along.


Sure...why not.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> What are you talking about? I had a 1989 Ford Taurus in High School until 2001



*Sorry man!* That hadda be rough. :biggrin:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> Hows about...
> 
> "Boguts a chump, and Redd is the real reason this team will ever become anything"


Baiting.......


----------

